# 3 month old puppy male lifted leg to pee



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok, Odin, just turned 3 months lifted for the first time his leg to pee and almost lost balance during the process. Is that a normal age for male shepherds to lift a leg to pee ?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think it's different for all dogs. my dog starting lifting his leg
when he was 1.5 yrs. old or so.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It's young, but it's been known to happen. Some dogs just start early.

Most don't start that young however.


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

maybe it was a one time thing, I ll keep an eye out, but he was definitely lifting a leg and aiming for the vase and he scored.


----------



## skyscrapers (Oct 1, 2010)

I've also seen quite a few german shepherds ((more than a year old)) who still dont even bother to lift their legs when peeing, which I thought was funny. they just stand there and pssssh it goes!


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

My mutt didn't start lifting his leg until he was nearly 2, and he still doesn't always lift it (and usually pees all over himself as a result, ugh). There is a rat terrier puppy at work that started lifting his leg at 11 weeks, and a dobe pup that start at 4 months.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine is 5 months and still does the strech and pee....wind of course almost makes it his his front legs. :0


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer lifted his leg once when he was pretty young like that too, but hasn't done it quite like that again! I was so tickled when I saw it that I called my husband at work (our boy is growing up! ) 

Nowadays, at 7 months, he'll lift his leg about an inch off the ground. He doesn't mark anything and rarely goes potty at all when we're out & about. Fine with me!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Veronica said:


> Panzer lifted his leg once when he was pretty young like that too, but hasn't done it quite like that again! I was so tickled when I saw it that I called my husband at work (our boy is growing up! )
> 
> Nowadays, at 7 months, he'll lift his leg about an inch off the ground. He doesn't mark anything and rarely goes potty at all when we're out & about. Fine with me!


My boy won't pee or poo on walks unless desperate. He wants to go to his spot on side of house. Good Thing is now he views lawn as food and rocks as potty so my grass now might live after all!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah, he did not lift his leg since. Oh well, let's hope he'll do it again soon !


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Whew, Jake was getting a complex..


----------

